# Kelpie house concert in Foxboro



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

*Kelpie house concert REVIEW*

Ian Melrose and Kerstin Blodig together play as a duo called Kelpie. (They both appeared this past weekend at the Canadian Guitar Festival held in Odessa.) They are playing in Foxboro (5 minutes north of Belleville) this Saturday evening. 
Click *HERE* for more information on this Quinte Guitar Association event.

Concert Review:
Despite the afternoon's deluge the evening's outdoor concert was a total go. The temperature was relatively comfortable although there was still a lot of moisture in the air. (Not so great for wooden instruments.)
Louise Ford opened the show a few minutes after 7:00 with two songs and one instrumental. I have to brag about this as she used my new Andrew White custom large bodied guitar. Even though she had no fingernails my new guitar sounded awesome. (OK, so I'm bios.)
Kelpie took to the stage, (well it's actually an old raised gazebo with the roof removed) around 7:30. They played their entire first set and two songs into their second set before it started to shower lightly. I think they were actually glad to stop as the bugs were getting very thick. Ian commented that he'd used an entire bottle of bug spray and they were still attacking him. We packed everything up and then somehow all squeezed into Louise & Bruce's back porch enclosure. Under the dim light of hurricane lamps, a couple of small table lights and some burning bug pots Kelpie finished their second set totally unplugged. It was great. Lots of stories to tell. Pino and his wife Fran, as well as Del and his wife Pam were there along with most of the usual suspects, (including regular forum poster Steve and his brother-in-law). Before the rain we must have had 40 people. We had an absolute hoot. Great food, good people, fantastic music. What more could you ask for.
If you live within an hours drive of Belleville Ontario it's worth keeping tabs on who's playing when. Come on out and enjoy a Quinte Guitar Association concert. You will not be disappointed.
Kelpie will be doing a couple numbers along with Don Ross and some other friends this Tuesday evening April 1st at the Hugh's Room in Toronto. Catch them there as they leave for home (Germany) on Wednesday.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Excellent review. You can also make use of the calendar that will show events scheduled over the next 20 days. These show up on the main page at the bottom. Too bad about the weather, but it sounds as if it all turned out great in the end.


----------

